# Update Befehl



## Mikrowelle (20. Feb 2014)

Hallo  Ich habe 


```
"UPDATE AUTO SET Speed='" + newValue
					+ "' WHERE iD=3"
```

Ich möchte nun aus bestimmten Gründen, den Update Befehl nicht mehr nach der id ausführen.

Sondern nach der Zeilennummer.

Z.b  Ändere den Wert von Speed dort wo die Zeilen nummer 5 ist.

Kann man also in die Where Bedingung irgendwie die Zeilennummern reintun?


----------



## JavaMeister (20. Feb 2014)

Nein.

Lange Antwort ja: es wäre aber Zufall welchen man ändert.


----------

